# كتاب Corrosion Inspection and Monitoring



## هانى شرف الدين (21 نوفمبر 2007)

Corrosion Inspection and Monitoring 
-----------------------------
Book Info

Published 2007
Published by Wiley
Author Pierre R. Roberge







-----------------------------
Book Description:
The comprehensive reference on modern techniques and methods for monitoring and inspecting corrosion Strategic corrosion inspection and monitoring can improve asset management and life cycle assessment and optimize operational budgets. Advances in computer technologies and electronics have led to very efficient tools for monitoring and inspecting corrosion, including impedance spectroscopy, electrical field signatures, acoustic emissions, and radiographs. This up-to-date reference explains both intrusive and non-intrusive methods of measuring corrosion rates. It covers: * The impact of corrosion on the economy and the safe operation of systems in diverse operational environments * The various forms of corrosion, with a focus on the detectability of corrosion damage in the real world * The principles of risk-based inspection and various risk assessment methodologies (HAZOP, FMECA, FTA, and ETA), with examples from industry * The monitoring of microbiologically induced corrosion (MIC), cathodic protection (CP) systems, and atmospheric corrosion * Non-destructive evaluation (NDE) techniques, including visual, ultrasonic, radiographic, electromagnetic, and thermographic inspection * Roadmaps used by various industries and organizations for carrying out complex inspection and monitoring schedules Complete with graphics and illustrations, this is the definitive reference for professionals involved in the maintenance of industrial systems and structures, from oil exploration to chemical plants and infrastructures; consultants; property managers; and civil, materials, and construction engineers.

http://www.bestsharing.com/f/TBy5T226301

http://rapidshare.com/files/16590105/CoInMo.rar.html​


----------



## prof mido (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور ياباشمهندس علي المجهود


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (14 يناير 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء التحديث

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (19 يناير 2009)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## correng (27 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل برجاء رفعه مره اخرى

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## correng (29 يناير 2009)

*الى الاخ العزيز هاني شرف الدين*

اخي العزيز حاولنا مرار تحميل كتاب
Corrosion Inspection and Monitoring

لكن الرابط لا يعمل برجاء رفعه مره اخرى

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (30 يناير 2009)

جرب هذا الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/118743284/bush_is_genocidal.7z


----------



## correng (30 يناير 2009)

تم التحميل 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tifaonline (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بعد التحميل الكتاب* متميز*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omsmk (9 أكتوبر 2010)

برجاء تحميل الكتاب على موقع اخر غير الرابيدشير


----------



## ناصر ابوبكر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

تم التحميل وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ياسر قضيب (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جارى التحميل جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## eliker bahij (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## eliker bahij (16 نوفمبر 2011)

The links are dead.Thanks


----------

